
Microsoft SQL Server Developer Edition Is Now Free - thomanq
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/dataplatforminsider/2016/03/31/microsoft-sql-server-developer-edition-is-now-free/
======
hobs
I really like this because even if you dont like MSFT tools, you can
absolutely get a taste of them without paying 69 dollars (I think the cost for
a dev license before) and do things like benchmarking/etc with ease.

Now let's just hope SSMS starts receiving pull requests at some point and
someone writes other db adapters for SSMS and it becomes something you can use
with other engines.

------
natvert
psql already won.

~~~
Tiquor
Certainly in the open source community, but MS SQL server is a really nice DB
and has been for a while.

